# 1st Viksnalak Regiment.



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The Project Log has been change due to a change in name, Viksnala was destroyed along with most of the regiment by eldar, After a necron tomb world was discovered on planet. The 1st were merged with the 313th Cadian in order to Preserve the planets memory. The fighting style is often Veterans of the Viksnalak mounted in chimeras, Armed with an array of odd weapons (All work very similarly to meltaguns) they often hunt tanks on the front lines. They are supported by Stormtroopers of the 313th Cadian, Mounted in Vendetta Gunships and the 3rd Platoon of the 313th, On foot. In overall command is General Von Shnelden, the only commander of the 1st Viksnala, who often wears heavy combat armour and a respirator, due to breathing difficulties. The armoured support of the regiment lies in a fleet of 6 Vehicles, 3 Hellhounds of 1st Company 3rd Squadron, and 3 Leman Russ Vanquishers of the 1st Company 2nd Squadron.

(Old Post Below)
Ig Ig Ig!!!!

I have this to paint

10 man Veterans
20 Normal marines
1 PCS 1 CCS
Griffon Mortar Conversion
3 Autocannon HWS

PCS is flamer + Vox, CCS is 2 snipers and a Lascannon team
This is my IG, well the stuff thats required for my tournament! I will add my Leman Russ Demolisher and Chimera as soon as the rest is finished!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Veterans


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats a nice potato you took those pictures with 

No but seriously, they look nice. You might have overdone it on the flesh tones, but the other stuff looks good.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

On those guardsmen the faces were pre painted so i couldn't be bothered to change them, Thanks for the comments though! I'm really happy with the way they came out, who knew 4 colours could be so effective!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

CCS
































































































If Commander seems shiny it is because he was still wet when i took the photo


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking decent. That mold line on the lascannon dunner is making me want to shave the screen.  The models are comming along nicely, keep it up!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunner? Oh Gunner. I was confused as i did not see any on the Lascannon! Thanks and as it's being done asap i cba to do mould lines

Edit: Next up... Griffon


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Skari said:


> That mold line on the lascannon dunner is making me want to shave the screen.


LOL...that gave me a good laugh!

Nonetheless, you've a good start on your IG but seriously need to consider adding another color to the uniform. As it stands, it's to bland and everything seems to blend together from the uniforms to their weapons. Maybe a different color for the armour plating will help break it up. Just a suggestion.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the Advice, I may go and give them all a blue shoulderpad, Non-symbol one, but I'm painting them quickly, as in my commander took 20 minutes.

Anyway... Griffon Heavy MORTA, Also known as "Wild Wolf"


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Good attempt for quick hit... [[+ Rep]] One suggestion is that I think you could add a lot more depth by painting their shoulder pads a different color than their unforms... but otherwise good work


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, I think i will use a blue shoulderpad, I'll do one guardsmen and upload. Like right now.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue shoulder Vet.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Whats the reason for the need to paint so quickly if I might ask?

The blue shoulder helps...still needs a little more...slowly but surely we shall get you to put more color! =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The reason for quick painting is I have a tournament a week on Tuesday and I need 500 of guard painted by then. If you have seen my c.f you know what I am.capeable of. I will add a red stripe on the las gun, or some kill markings and show it here


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Detailed Blue Shoulder vet.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Believe it or not, but that little bit of color makes a HUGE difference. Well done Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


>


Its looking better, but the boots and the helmet may need thier own colours too.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm Maybe, I'll do that in abit, Im exhausted after a long shooting competition, I'll add Blue (Or red for regular guardsmen) To the helmets and snakebite the boots.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't like the look of coloured helmets, but I took the guardsmen to a shoe shop and all 50 of them wanted leather boots. So I obliged.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so I need advice. I havve 2 Options on which army to pursue. Option A is merge my lamenters and C.F into a C.F Army using Blood Angels Codex. Option 2 is to pursue C.F as a Forge World army and leave the other 2 armys for a while, I Like option A more because then I have 2 armies over 3, and I can pursue I.G as i will have basically a 2000 point BA army.

Up to you guys.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

PCS








Sergeant
















Flamer
















Guardsman /w lasgun
















Guardsman /w laspistol
















Vox - This guy has been dipped so he is darker - he was a test guardsman!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well It's about time! Hello again, My IG have recently been neglected, mainly due to new paints affecting the scheme, but I decided to add some weathering to my Griffon, Thoughts?

http://i.imgur.com/2cXqA.jpg









Also I was considering getting a Hostile Environment Platoon, Thoughts on that also appreciated!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

The weathering might be a good start, but it looks unfinished IMO. And a bit streaky. Also, those gas cans need some strapping to keep them on. They look sorta weird just perched there.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> The weathering might be a good start, but it looks unfinished IMO. And a bit streaky. Also, those gas cans need some strapping to keep them on. They look sorta weird just perched there.


I know about the cans, There was nothing I could do about them because they came with the model and there was no cabling. And the paint is meant to look streaky from the wash. Also what would you recommend to improve the weathering? I was never good at it!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm not sure about the weathering but you could make some cabling out of some wire or straps out of paper


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Hellados has it. Use some thick paper cut into strips and wet with PVA, then form them around the cans. As for the weathering. One thing I noticed is what I think are supposed to be the chips/battle damage marks. The interior color is too bright IMO. There is too much contrast between the paint and the bare metal underneath. 

I think maybe a dark wash would tie the weathering and paint together. Lighter than the one you applied to bring definition to the rivets and other bitz (that works well). If it was applied over the scratches it might tone then down enough to make the overall effect work. Then maybe a drybrush of a dusty color as a highlight.

And then again I could just be talking out of my a$$! :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the light may have caught the metal in the picture because normally it's not that bright....

Anyway I will get some guardsmen up when I get some airbush propellent.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

> I think the light may have caught the metal in the picture because normally it's not that bright....


The dreaded "They look better in real life, I swear!". My pics make my minis look like crap, but they aren't that bad, I promise! 

I understand. Light catches something right and makes is all screwy in pics and you stare at it KNOWING your model looks better. I still give you props for painting IG. They were my first 40K army, and still my largest. I have at least 200 unpainted cadians and catachans, plus a baneblade and four other tanks, and, and, and.... :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> The dreaded "They look better in real life, I swear!". My pics make my minis look like crap, but they aren't that bad, I promise!
> 
> I understand. Light catches something right and makes is all screwy in pics and you stare at it KNOWING your model looks better. I still give you props for painting IG. They were my first 40K army, and still my largest. I have at least 200 unpainted cadians and catachans, plus a baneblade and four other tanks, and, and, and.... :grin:


Simple Schemes man, 1 colour all over wash + Detailing, applied with an airbrush, means that guardsmen can be done in minutes, When I get propellent I should get all my remaining guardsmen done quickly! Also I'll soon be getting a Leman russ for the army and considering adding a camo pattern, what colour would you recommend? I thought dark brown.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i vote ebay at least 4 leman russ' to have a play with the brokenness of the IG mech list before 6ed is all we can play


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

4 lemans? Maybe not 1 forgeworld 1 only at the moment, waiting for 6th ed to decide whether its worth it


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lethiathan said:


> Simple Schemes man, 1 colour all over wash + Detailing, applied with an airbrush, means that guardsmen can be done in minutes, When I get propellent I should get all my remaining guardsmen done quickly! Also I'll soon be getting a Leman russ for the army and considering adding a camo pattern, what colour would you recommend? I thought dark brown.


Normally, I'd agree with this, but I think airbrushing is cheating...takes the personal feel out of the mini I think...


Anyway, the minis look alright, for a quick paint job they'll do, which is the goal yes?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

from what i've seen of the 6th ed rules the tanks are actually going to be more durable (see second ed rules) so yeah the IG mech list is still going to be awesome, if i'm in a bad mood with my opponent i can field 9 lemons in a 2000 point list and there is no army in the game that has that amount of anti tank weapons


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hellados said:


> from what i've seen of the 6th ed rules the tanks are actually going to be more durable (see second ed rules) so yeah the IG mech list is still going to be awesome, if i'm in a bad mood with my opponent i can field 9 lemons in a 2000 point list and there is no army in the game that has that amount of anti tank weapons


Well there goes my money!



pchandler43 said:


> Normally, I'd agree with this, but I think airbrushing is cheating...takes the personal feel out of the mini I think...
> 
> 
> Anyway, the minis look alright, for a quick paint job they'll do, which is the goal yes?


Yup it's a quick paint job, only problem is I have a cursed airbrush. A.k.a i've had it a week and havent got it to work yet.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

> Saddle Up Lads, We take to the skies.
> - Sgt. Dimitri Larkson 313th Cadian "Wild wolves" Regiment.


Well after considering the 6th rulebook (we got ours on Thursday!) I've decided i gotta make this a drop regiment, Everything else is too vulnerable.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right, I said I was making a drop regiment. I was not Lying. Here's an elysian, showing my Guardsmen how it's done! (The Elysian is a Mantic Games Warpath Corporation Marine, from the box of 20, pretty cheap, just never use them in GW =-) )

http://imgur.com/s2o5e,jICku,rC56e,MiUoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cool dude, can we see him next to a GW IG person??

Valks are super cool, you can have 9 in an army, not sure if you can split squads of men out over the three transports yet but meh they're still awesome!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

You can split a platoon into squads, and add a valk per squad so any squad can be loaded onto a valk. Ill also get the comparison photo


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

As promised the comparison shot + second guardsmen, I will get a whole squad photo... Eventually...

http://imgur.com/et1Cl,bFWwv


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

A little W.I.P of my chimera, the reason you see 1 side is that the other isn't painted yet, Also I've attempted some weathering! (Guardsmen are still being painted in parallel to this.)

http://imgur.com/YvGMB,14vOD,PG1tc


























Also on a side not for the army I need a flyer, just wondered which you guys thought was best out of Vendetta, Vulture, Thunderbolt, Lightning and Avenger.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right, I've been on holiday as of late, So no work on models, But I have managed to plan a list of what I want in the army, Which is as follows.

Cadian Hostile Enviroment Command Squad (To be bought)

2 Veterans Squads (Bought)
1 Platoon, 3 squads, 1 command, 2 Heavy weapons squads, (need heavy weapons)
2 Chimeras (1 to be bought)

10 Storm Troopers (to Be bought)
Vendetta (To be bought)

3 Leman Russ Vanquishers (To be bought)
3 Hell Hounds (to be bought)

So... Alot. The Vanquishers will be Forgeworld, 2 Gryphonne IV and 1 Stygies VIII Command Vanquisher.
Hellhounds will Be gw
Cadian hostiles are FW
Vendetta is Mix
Stormtroopers are GW Kasarkins
Heavy weapons will be cadian from GW

So... 
I should have a good army!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right! Chimera is finished! Also the last picture is of my Games Day ticket, so if anyone wants a meet-up at games day (or if one is already going on for the entirety of heresy going) PM me.

http://imgur.com/3iOk4,02eAy,6SdFl,EUPMb,tzEbq,jT1NI,wPYkr,0KPQ3,Ejcbg


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great weathering on the chimera. And congrats on teh GD ticket, I've got mine too and plan on getting down there right early


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Same, me and a friend are heading down by train, Literally panicked as I didn't have my ticket and GW stopped selling them on the internet, thank god the local GW had some left. Thanks for the comments and thanks for the rep! Also thanks to grins for the technique =-)

Lets hope it looks as good on some Krieg tanks, Using Imperial Armour Model Masterclass, Just need GD to buy them.... Fluff update for that needed too GAH!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good job on the Chimrea Lethiathan.

As for the weathering, there is a real simple technique you can use to get better results if your interested. Grab a sponge and tear it into small one inch pieces. Dab a little bit of black on a corner (do not soak it) and lightly sponge it on all areasthat might recieve wear and tear. Repeat the same process with boltgun metal over the same area but with less paint (using a small brush can be more precise). Also, you might want to consider a wash for the tracks as they are a little to shiny.

Keep up the good work and its nice to see you making progress!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The tracks have had no Treatment, and thats the technique I did for the weathering. Also Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Right! Heres some tester images of the side of an old leman russ. The scheme is basically codex grey. Weathered. On the actual tanks I'll be using an air brush to get a smooth transition and a darker colour, but this was mainly for weathering tests! It was achieve by mixing Burnt Umber oil paint with a little codex grey, White Spirit and water, then applied to the model, the streaks were created by dragging down from a rivet with some of the mixture on a fine detail brush.

http://imgur.com/jvD4n,I5nlk


----------

